# Is uae license valid in europe ?



## rixon.d9 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello Friends,I need your help Big time...I'm a 22yrs old and I recently came to Dubai for job.
I may leave my job in 2 years as I have to work in the Sun. I may or may not come back to UAE.
So should I apply for the Driving license.It costs lot of money but Company is paying for the Car in Monthly allowances as part of salary.
Is UAE LICENSE VALID in EUROPE, Australia ???

What do you think should I go for license or NO ? I may leave in 2yrs,Not 100% but 70% Gonna Leave.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm really not sure matey. But tell me? You have to work in the Sun? Is this top secret? Are we losing her? Is it cooling down? Tell me habibi....


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Bigjimbo said:


> I'm really not sure matey. But tell me? You have to work in the Sun? Is this top secret? Are we losing her? Is it cooling down? Tell me habibi....


You are in a mood james ! 

So OP - you need to work in the Sun? I hear its a bit hot there though. No licenses are valid in general if you plan to live in a country long term. While depending on the country (or the state of the US) you could use your UAE license for short periods, you would need to get the home country driving license. Also, in quite a few cases, you would need to get an International Driving Permit (once you have the UAE DL, you just need to pay 150 DHs for the IDP - valid for one year) to drive. Google might hold all answers for you.


----------



## AlaaAlii (Jan 23, 2013)

If you are going there on a work visa, I doubt you could drive with any driving license other than the country's itself. I think this applies to almost all countries.


----------

